# My first Rhom



## keniisi (Nov 30, 2004)

So I got my first Rhom yesterday at a lfs







I've been eyeing him for a few months for his shimmering silver colour, and he's about 6.5 inches. A finger chaser at the lfs, but he's just settling down in his new home, so a little shy so far.
Just wondering if anyone could tell me what type or speicies of Rhom it is. Thanks
View attachment 72056
View attachment 72057
View attachment 72058


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great rhom


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats on the rhom man, they are a sweet piranha to own. I still have the same feeling as you







2 weeks later


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

keniisi said:


> So I got my first Rhom yesterday at a lfs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous rhom, what a HUGE jaw!!!! I envy you,

Best of luck!!!

Jay


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom, man


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

nice rhom, love their red eyes!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

great rhom....


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

He does have big jaws! Badass rhom man.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i like your rhom


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Great fish man


----------



## keniisi (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone, can't wait till he get's aquianted with his tank than he'll be a real beast


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking rhom man. Give him some time and he'll be that finger chaser again.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Great pickup


----------

